# Western Maryland



## hillbillyhippi (Apr 17, 2014)

The season is on. Found first ones April 7 only 3,12th found 19,16th found 94. If we get enough rain should be a good year.


----------



## jh3rd (Apr 19, 2014)

Found 53 today in Western Maryland.. About a dozen nice ones the rest 2 inches and smaller. If it would just warm up for a couple of days they would be nice size and everywhere. That cold snap really stunted there growth.


----------



## jh3rd (Apr 19, 2014)

Well went out this morning and found 80 in the same spot. All about the same size as last time. Won't be long now and they will be coming in full force, as long as we get rain, and if the nights get a little warmer. Can't wait to be able to sit down in one spot and pick 50 or more under one tree. All aboard the shroom train................


----------



## lex (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like not many contributors from WM - anyone else out there?
I'm a senior hunter, used to have a number of great places to hunt, but they aren't accessible to me now. It's really hard finding new spots in unfamiliar territory - so many likely- looking spots that just don't produce.
Reduced to buying them at Hage's market in Ridgeley.
But I'd still like to hear others success stories, no matter how much it hurts!


----------



## sking_mrs (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Lex. Still looking with no luck. Hoping others reply.


----------



## lex (Mar 25, 2013)

Seems that Western (almost) Marylanders aren't great sharers. The same is true on the audio forum I frequent - thousands of contributors from all over the world, but nada from WM.


----------



## phi2thelip (May 8, 2014)

I am new to Garrett County. I moved here in November so this is my first Morel and ramp season here. I have had absolute zero luck so far. I know folks in Frederick/Shepherdstown/Winchester have had a fantastic season so far...


any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lex (Mar 25, 2013)

5/8/14 Last gasp of the black ones! I was hoping for some nice greys, but instead found about a quarter bag of almost-but-not-quite-too-old blacks, Shriver's ridge, Cumberland.
Welcome Garret County! My best advice for now is to check out the Frederick and other nearby counties' posts. Haven't really seen anything from Garrett.


----------



## bgruder (May 16, 2014)

Went out this morning again found 7 fresh white/gray ones, not as many as I found last week but they are still sprouting in the Frostburg area.


----------



## cwhip (Sep 28, 2015)

Washington county here I am just now learning about Morels I have never been hunting so I am looking forward to learning over the winter and going hunting this spring...


----------

